# The Walking Dead Season 6



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

There weren't any recent posts on AMC's Walking Dead  series and the post-bot glared at me in red letters pointing this out when I was about to post to an old thread, so figured a new one may be in order after all.

I've been a fan of TWD for years but after this latest six month hiatus, the premier was disappointing. Too slow, too many flashbacks. I almost threw in the towel, thinking I'd outgrown it. Then watched episode two last week and my fears were proven unfounded. That's cool 'cause I don't take time out for any other television shows.

Just wondered how other fans feel about Season 6 so far, or the show in general.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Maybe not so many fans here. 

 Episode 3 of the new season is tonight. (warning: graphic)


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm still a fan and I know there are others here - I very much liked the first two Season 6 episodes and am anxiously awaiting tonight's.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm a fan, have been since the beginning.  I agree with you about the 1st episode.  But as you say, it's getting better.  If you had told me a few years back  that I would be watching zombies I'd have said you were crazy!  I remember that the first few episodes I was covering my face and looking between my fingers.
Now, it doesn't faze me.  And, I am now invested in the main characters, which is crazy cause they can and are killed off!


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I've been a fan since the first episode and don't see that changing any time soon.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

GLEN!!!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

prairiesky said:


> GLEN!!!


Another big fan here!

I know, it was a heartbreaking episode!


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Cool reading the replies!

Another great episode last night. They have hit the pedal on the suspense and action again (finally). As for the specific kill off a major character last night, I think


Spoiler



it's just a head fake this time for Glen. It may actually be Rick's turn, which will bum me out because he's always been my favorite.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



Holy hell John...you did not just say it might be Rick's turn!


----------



## thewitt (Dec 5, 2014)

Glen....not.  Great footage though.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

I'm a fan, and I like that character, but if


Spoiler



Glenn isn't really dead


 next week, I'll feel like screaming...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect we won't know next week - according to IMDb we'll find out what happened to Morgan after Michonne ate his protein bar.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Meemo said:


> I suspect we won't know next week - according to IMDb we'll find out what happened to Morgan after Michonne ate his protein bar.


I see. Those backstory episodes are a bit of a hit and miss for me. I would prefer they just along with the story versus exploring a single character's backstory. I guess we'll learn where he picked up that mean ninja stick skills he has now.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Holy hell John...you did not just say it might be Rick's turn!





Spoiler



Yep. Not likely, but if the writers and producers really wanted to flex, they could do it now with that move.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Alan Petersen said:


> I see. Those backstory episodes are a bit of a hit and miss for me. I would prefer they just along with the story versus exploring a single character's backstory. I guess we'll learn where he picked up that mean ninja stick skills he has now.


Morgan's reappearance will hopefully grow a bit. I like his conflicted/partly insane from the insanity character from earlier in the series, but not the pacifist he's become, even with the stick. You can't tell me the Wolves or other baddies can't produce a gun and take him out with ease.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey check my first ever meme:


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

If Glenn is really dead, I am not sure I can watch anymore. That "death" was heartbreaking.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Scout said:


> If Glenn is really dead, I am not sure I can watch anymore. That "death" was heartbreaking.


It's tough when they kill off a major character, but it would happen in the 'real world'. I haven't seen Sunday's 90 minute episode yet but it's in the DVR. Someone at work said it was a bit disappointing given all the cliff hangers they set earlier.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

john_a_karr said:


> It's tough when they kill off a major character, but it would happen in the 'real world'. I haven't seen Sunday's 90 minute episode yet but it's in the DVR. Someone at work said it was a bit disappointing given all the cliff hangers they set earlier.


The episode was good and John Carroll Lynch playing Eastman is awesome. He's such a great actor, but yeah, a bit disappointing that in 90 minutes they couldn't even get back to the two huge cliffhangers from last week. But TWD has a history of doing this with their backstory episodes.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Glen is not dead. Glen is not dead. Love the show


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Watched Sunday's show last night ...


Spoiler



was disappointed. Like Morgan, but 90 minutes and not one reference to the cliff hangers of the prior week?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Personally I like the break from the intensity of the previous episode. I have learned not to expect a standard follow up after such an intense episode full of questions with this show. They like to make us squirm and I think it is quite brilliant on their part. It was also a really enjoyable episode, I love John Carroll Lynch, great actor. It also answered a ton of questions, the arch they followed back was perfect. This is a great season so far and I for one believe Glenn is


Spoiler



not dead!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved it. I knew there'd be no cliffhanger answers and I was okay with that. It's what they do. Broke my heart a little in a couple of spots. And yes, John Carroll Lynch was wonderful, as was Lennie James - two terrific actors. Almost wiped Twisty the Clown from my head. Almost. 

I know a lot of the action junkies, or the folks who watch for the zombies, don't like these "quieter" episodes, but I love them.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Alan Petersen said:


> The episode was good and John Carroll Lynch playing Eastman is awesome. He's such a great actor, but yeah, a bit disappointing that in 90 minutes they couldn't even get back to the two huge cliffhangers from last week. But TWD has a history of doing this with their backstory episodes.


Agreed on the 90 minutes without one peep from the regular cast. I can take some quiet time, but don't make a special episode about it. I also just don't buy the premise from Morgan or Eastman. You cannot take a pacifist stance in the apocalypse against bad people who mean to kill you. Most, if not all, will return to kill you or the other good folks in your troupe.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Predictions for tomorrow night's episode? Queue menacing narrator: "Previously on The Walking Dead ..."


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

john_a_karr said:


> Predictions for tomorrow night's episode? Queue menacing narrator: "Previously on The Walking Dead ..."


I'm seeing a showdown between Rick and Morgan, they're on two opposite paths now and Rick won't take too lightly that Morgan's peaceful, zen "walk this earth" way put his people in harm, including Rick himself, having to deal with the wolves in the RV that Morgan let go.

And something is up with Rick's hand, a lot of attention to that. On Talking Dead they hinted it might a storyline from the comic books, but I didn't read the comic books so not sure what's up with the hand.


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

Jeffrey Dean Morgan is coming to TWD..YAY! The character is a pretty big one from the comics.. and I can't wait to see him play that part.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

MichelleB675 said:


> Jeffrey Dean Morgan is coming to TWD..YAY! The character is a pretty big one from the comics.. and I can't wait to see him play that part.


 I haven't read the comic books, but I like that actor. And I just read an article about the character he will be playing. Looks like an interesting season seven is in the cards.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

It's almost like there are too many big characters now. Slow to find out what happens to a fav. Thought last night was good with Daryl, Sasha and Abraham.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

john_a_karr said:


> It's almost like there are too many big characters now. Slow to find out what happens to a fav. Thought last night was good with Daryl, Sasha and Abraham.


Yeah, it's starting to annoy me. Yes, last night was a good show, and I like those three characters, but milking out huge cliffhangers like this is, is a bit much. It's going to be a month before we find out what happened to Glenn and Rick.

It's not like they can't handle more than one plot line in one episode. They could even make it a 90-minute episode like the Morgan-Eastman episode. It feels like the producers don't have respect for the audience and arrogantly figure they can do whatever they want and we'll just kowtow along.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We know what happened with Rick - well we know he's okay, we don't know yet how it happened. I'm thinking it was


Spoiler



Rick's voice we heard saying "Help"


 at the end of the last episode.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I listened to it several times and I really don't think


Spoiler



it was Rick... it was too high pitched, it did not really sound like Glenn either but more likely than Rick IMO. Only 2 eps left and next weeks preview shows they are back at Alexandria so i'm guessing they are dragging the Glenn outcome to the end! Ugh!!


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I think that Morgan as pacifist is an untenable position in the world that they share. I expect this to cause a lot of tension between him and Rick in future episodes. The Morgan episode was interesting, but I don't think it furthered the story along in any way. As far as Glen's fate...I just dunno. I do tend to think that the shows credibility will suffer if he survives.

What I'd like to see now from the show?

An episode covering Tabitha's backstory.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Joel Ansel said:


> I think that Morgan as pacifist is an untenable position in the world that they share. I expect this to cause a lot of tension between him and Rick in future episodes. The Morgan episode was interesting, but I don't think it furthered the story along in any way. As far as Glen's fate...I just dunno. I do tend to think that the shows credibility will suffer if he survives.
> 
> What I'd like to see now from the show?
> 
> An episode covering Tabitha's backstory.


Too funny! That's probably coming. An hour of Tabitha roaming around, eating everything she encounters and dodging walkers until she encounters Eastman who spends ten minutes of air time trying to corral her and tie her up. We can get to the Glenn stuff later.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Alan Petersen said:


> Yeah, it's starting to annoy me. Yes, last night was a good show, and I like those three characters, but milking out huge cliffhangers like this is, is a bit much. It's going to be a month before we find out what happened to Glenn and Rick.
> 
> It's not like they can't handle more than one plot line in one episode. They could even make it a 90-minute episode like the Morgan-Eastman episode. It feels like the producers don't have respect for the audience and arrogantly figure they can do whatever they want and we'll just kowtow along.


Totally agree. Too bad, though. They could really buck most trends by keeping things lean and mean and have chosen not to. How much success does it take to spoil the endeavor? Whatever it is, they appear to have reached it.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Predictions for tonight's show? Can't tell a whole lot from one of the trailers: http://www.amc.com/shows/the-walking-dead/video-extras/season-06/episode-07/next-on-episode-607-the-walking-dead-heads-up


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Spoiler



wow


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Well...


Spoiler



I'm glad he's alive, but I'm still a bit annoyed with the show. A head fake, really? A cheap trick milked out.


 I'm not a fan of all the teen angst crap either. But I'll continue to watch.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'm


Spoiler



happy!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Well I'm
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Me too - except for the end, which came way too soon. I'd lost track of time and didn't realize it had been an hour and holy crap, what a place to end it. Not unusual, of course, but it was still a NOOOOO!!! moment for me.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Meemo said:


> Me too - except for the end, which came way too soon. I'd lost track of time and didn't realize it had been an hour and holy crap, what a place to end it. Not unusual, of course, but it was still a NOOOOO!!! moment for me.


Yeah me too, I was sort of expecting a


Spoiler



tearful reunion between Maggie and Glenn


 at the end, not that


Spoiler



tower


 thing


Spoiler



collapsing


.


----------



## john_a_karr (Jun 21, 2010)

Agreed on the teen angst ... in the apocalypse it's too trivial. Did enjoy the


Spoiler



tower crashing down, however!


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

john_a_karr said:


> Agreed on the teen angst ... in the apocalypse it's too trivial. Did enjoy the
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


All that is needed are some flowers to look at and badass Carol to nip the teen whining in the bud.


----------

